# [Windows 7]2 Bildschirme, eine Darstellung



## Campl3r (27. Dezember 2010)

Heyho,

*Problem:*
2 Bildschirme, die ich wie einen großen benutzen möchte.
*
Frage an euch:*
Wie?


Mit freundlichem Gruße Campl3r


----------



## iBirne (29. Dezember 2010)

*Lösung*
Schließ beide Bildschirme an. (Gegebenenfalls musst du unter den Einstellungen, (Rechtsklick auf den Desktop) das noch das so Einstellen das er den zweiten Monitor als erweiterten Desktop nimmt.)

Voraussetzung dafür ist aber eine Grafikkarte mit zwei oder mehr Ausgängen.


----------



## Campl3r (29. Dezember 2010)

Campl3r hat gesagt.:


> 2 Bildschirme, die ich wie* einen großen* benutzen möchte.


bei dir habe ich 2 unabhänige Bildschirme, die ich halt an einer Site miteinander verbunden sind.


----------



## timestamp (29. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht wäre es hilfreich wenn du uns erklärst was "wie einen großen" bedeutet?


----------



## Shiso (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
meine Frage passt hoffentlich genau in diesen Kontext.

Ich habe zwei Bildschirme und möchte ein Hintergrundbild einsetzen, welches über beide Bildschirme geht (also 1. Bildschirm die erste Hälfte des Bildes auf dem 2. die zweite Hälfte des Bildes).
Hat Windows 7 noch eine Möglichkeit dies einzurichten?
Die angeschlossenen Bildschirme sind bereits im Modus "erweiterter Desktop"

mfG Shiso


----------



## port29 (29. Dezember 2010)

Mit dem Programm UltraMon geht das. Ich wüsste jetzt aber nicht, ob Windows so eine Funktion selbst eingebaut hat. Mehrere Monitore zu einem Bildschirm zusammenzusetzen halte ich eh für einen Fehler, da dann alle Meldungen, die sonst auf einem aktiven Monitor erscheinen, in der Mitte der beiden Monitore erscheinen und man die Meldung sich zurechtrücken muss, um sie lesen zu können.


----------



## Clund (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo
@Shiso:
wenn du deine Hintergrundbilder nicht wie bei Wallpaper immer wechseln willst, dann schneide dein Bild doch einfach mit Paint auseinander und setz die eine Hälfte beim einen und die andere beim anderen Bildschirm als Hintergrundbild. Zwar nicht so elegant, aber niemand merkts!
Cpp-Freak


----------



## Nico Graichen (4. Januar 2011)

Das geht aber nicht unter Windows. Man kann nur ein Wallpaper für alle Monitore verwenden. Es sei denn man nutzt eine extra Programm wie UltraMon


----------



## Clund (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
Ich habe bei meiner Möglichkeit Wallpaper ja ganz ausgeschlossen.
Cpp-Freak


----------



## Nico Graichen (4. Januar 2011)

Du weißt, dass Wallpaper ein anderes Wort für Desktophintergrund ist?


----------



## Clund (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
oh sorry,
ich kenn Wallpaper von nem Freund als Programm, das automatisch den Hintergrund wechselt. Vllt. habe ich da was falsch verstanden
Cpp-Freak


----------

